# Teichschnecken ?



## Smartmann (9. März 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und hätte da ein paar Fragen.
Mein Familie und ich haben ein Haus mit kleinem Teich gekauft.
Dieser hat hat ca. 1m³ Wasserinhalt ( siehe Foto auf meinem Namen ).
Dieser ist aber ganz grün Warum ? In dem Teich ist eine Belüftungsanlage ,
die 12 - 14 Stunden am Tag in Betrieb ist. Es befinden sich 3 Goldfische
in dem Teich, eine Filderanlage ist auch vorhanden und in Betrieb.
Die lange vom Teich ist sehr Sonnenreich ( ca. 12 Std. am Tag Sonne ).
Jetzt hat man uns gesagt, das wir Teichschnecken und Pflanzen kaufen sollen.
Meine Frage : Was für Pflanzen sollen wir kaufen und was für __ Schnecken ?
Ich würde mich über eine Antwort von Euch freuen .

Grüße der Smartmann mit Familie


----------



## Frank (9. März 2008)

*AW: Teichschnecken ?*

Hallo Smartmann und Familie

*herzlich willkommen bei uns im Club. *

Mein Name ist Frank ... 

Das dein Teich eine grüne Trübung hat ist jetzt ganz normal. Dabei handelt es ich um Algen, die jetzt wieder kräftig anfangen sich zu vermehren.

Wie man dir schon sagte, helfen gegen Algenwachstum Pflanzen, Pflanzen und nochmals Pflanzen.
Vor allem die Unterwasserpflanzen (s. Pflanzenlexikon) entziehen den Algen die Nährstoffe und produzieren gleichzeitig den für die Fische und andere Organismen  lebenswichtigen Sauerstoff.

Da wären wir auch schon bei den Fischen. Ich persönlich finde, das dein Teichlein für die Fischhaltung zu klein ist.
Vor allem Goldfische neigen sehr dazu, sich stark zu vermehren. 
Das wird wohl früher oder später im Teich zu nicht unerheblichen Problemen führen.

Den __ Schnecken würde ich im übrigen keine soooo große Bedeutung beimessen.  

Ich empfehle dir auch mal in Ruhe unsere Fachbeiträge zu lesen 

Weiterhin noch viel Spaß bei uns.


----------

